# Hello



## simon4938 (May 5, 2007)

Hello. I'm Simon and I live in Essex, Engalnd. I've been keeping exotic pets since I was about 9 - starting with fish, moving on to reptiles amphibians and inverts.

I've just got back into mantids after a break of about 8 years. My 7-year old daughter is really into them, so she persuaded me to get some chinese mantis nymphs. Before you know it we've got 4 species of mantids totalling 10 individuals! (2 species hidden in my fish room where my wife can't find them!

hope to pick up some tips and some insects through this forum.


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

Welcome you came to the right place


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Simon.


----------



## Ian (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Simon


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

Hiya  I got chinese too.


----------



## randyardvark (May 5, 2007)

horrah another englishman! welcome to the forum


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

> horrah another englishman! welcome to the forum


Great, so thats like 59 brits to 800 yanks...the odds are looking better and better... :twisted:

:wink:


----------

